# Desactiver touche multimedia sur le clavier



## niksam (21 Janvier 2008)

Salut salut

J'ai chercher sur le forum et sur google comment désactiver les touches mutilmédia (F1,F2 etc..) sur les nouveaux claviers alu.

Mais je n'est rien trouvé.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Je voudrais aussi les désactiver sur xp que j'ai installé avec Bootcamp.

J'ai vu que je peux les désactiver momentanément avec la touche FN mais bon...
Y'a t'il mieu ?

Merci


----------



## Gz' (21 Janvier 2008)

Préférences système > Clavier > Utiliser les touches F1,F2 etc comme des touches de fonction standard


----------



## niksam (22 Janvier 2008)

Ma question etais un peu conne 

Tu sais comment fair ca sur windows ?


----------

